

Ask HN: The most advanced scientific concepts with which we regularly interact? - Splendor

What are the most advanced scientific concepts that a &quot;normal&quot; person interacts with on a regular basis?
======
27182818284
Cell phones are an easy one, but I'd also throw a vote out for Lasers because
of the photoelectric effect, quantum mechanics, miniaturization, etc that went
into the modern, ubiquitous laser. Even if you don't own a DVD player, you've
probably been part of a grocery store checkout recently where nobody thought
anything of it.

